# 17 rides. 9.5 hours. $74.23



## Ron Cole (Sep 25, 2019)

Today with LYFT only, I made $74.23 in almost 10 hours of non stop work. Subtract the $20 for gas and $7.24 for tolls and it was $47.00 for the day. I asked 6 rides what they were paying. Turns out LYFT took 68% of all fares for those 6.

I believe it's time to organize a nationwide 3-5 day strike that continues once a month until some demand are met. Those are enough days to severely hurt both LYFT and Uber financially.

Imagine what an impact it would make should 70%-80% of drivers call a strike for 5 days in Miami. Around 80% of all vacation visitors would be stranded at the airport. Stranded at their hotel and resorts. Stranded at restaurants they went to. For 5 days.

It would not only cripple these rip off rideshare companies, it would devastate local economies as well. So much so, legislator's would be compelled to get involved. On the side of the drivers.

Would be great to see both LYFT and Uber be forced by new laws that restrict them to only 30% of ANY fare. The rest goes to the drivers. The way it should be.

What say you?


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Ron Cole said:


> Today with LYFT only, I made $74.23 in almost 10 hours of non stop work. Subtract the $20 for gas and $7.24 for tolls and it was $47.00 for the day. I asked 6 rides what they were paying. Turns out LYFT took 68% of all fares for those 6.
> 
> I believe it's time to organize a nationwide 3-5 day strike that continues once a month until some demand are met. Those are enough days to severely hurt both LYFT and Uber financially.
> 
> ...


Soon In California they will be mandating a minimum mileage and time wage to prevent this from happening.


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

you forgot to subtract braincells


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Ron Cole said:


> Today with LYFT only, I made $74.23 in almost 10 hours of non stop work. Subtract the $20 for gas and $7.24 for tolls and it was $47.00 for the day. I asked 6 rides what they were paying. Turns out LYFT took 68% of all fares for those 6.
> 
> I believe it's time to organize a nationwide 3-5 day strike that continues once a month until some demand are met. Those are enough days to severely hurt both LYFT and Uber financially.
> 
> ...


How were you able to find out what Lyft charged each passenger?


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I agreed that is abusive but the answer is that you shouldn't drive for base rates ever. It is just too hard to make a living at base rates.


----------



## OG ant (Oct 11, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> How were you able to find out what Lyft charged each passenger?


You ask the passenger and they show you on thier app how much they were charged.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

OG ant said:


> You ask the passenger and they show you on thier app how much they were charged.


I misinterpreted what he said. He clearly said he asked six passengers. For some reason I read it as he asked Lyft what the six passengers paid. My bad nevermind


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

this is why we need a higher rate per mile but politicians are too stupid to advocate for that instead they want a boss breathing our necks with no flexibility so you get attacked from both sides


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Your 3-5 day strike request has been seen by 0.000001% of all rideshare drivers. Good luck organizing the strike.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Well in 1976 money assuming your not looking at bad pay. Since uber seems to think that 1976 cab fares is what some of us deserve this really shouldn't be a suprise.

Why don't you post your earnings for 10 hours to social media.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

dnlbaboof said:


> this is why we need a higher rate per mile but politicians are too stupid to advocate for that instead they want a boss breathing our necks with no flexibility so you get attacked from both sides


We do NEED a higher rate per mile. The problem is that.. uhh... 

Unless they are forced to they won't do that. I'm not apposed to a law like prop 22 being written the problem is that uber is the one who wrote it. They wrote it with massive loopholes for them to exploit.

Truth of the matter?

Under prop 22 they can pay less than half of min wage while simultaneously paying 130% of min wage. Because that's uber math at work.

If you had 1 ping that took 20 minutes in an hour... As an employee you're entitled to min wage ($14 an hour) plus mileage. And for that 40 minutes of downtime you're entitled to pay for that as well. 40 minutes isn't long enough for you to be using your free time for your own purposes. On call would be payable in that case, especially if you were queued at the airport.

So you're time for that hour is 130% of 33% of $14.

Which is... duh duh duh...

$6.06 is 130% of min wage to uber, yeah that's the way the cookie crumbles.

Which is just about.. min wage 14 years ago.

Then mileage, which is half of what an employee is entitled to...



And there you have it.. 130% of min wage *can* be manipulated into half of min wage.


If uber is deciding the pay scale the manipulations will continue because uber is a souless and heartless machine that never cared about the drivers. Only manipulating us to do their bidding. Sometimes momentary happiness is the lure on the hook.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Ron Cole said:


> I believe it's time to organize a nationwide 3-5 day strike


Okay!......
You lead!


----------



## TX Uber Ant (Aug 24, 2019)

With those numbers you really should just quit since you failed to stop the insanity after the first couple of shitty hours. Your either a troll or a terrible driver that still hasn't figured out his/her market in three years.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

TX Uber Ant said:


> With those numbers you really should just quit since you failed to stop the insanity after the first couple of shitty hours. Your either a troll or a terrible driver that still hasn't figured out his/her market in three years.


I think I have his problem fingered...

A. It's tuesday.. which won't be great.
B. He's in Miami, making him a Florida driver which means that he got screwed and gets less than any other driver would get for that time and mileage.
C. To make matters even worse assuming he posted it not long after finishing his 10 hours... 

He started somewhere between 7-10 Am and worked until about 5 or 7 PM?

Good god those are horrible hours to work, i mean if those are the hours he's working he's...
God those are bad hours to work. Just wow... If you want to make money those are the worst hours to work. Should be starting no earlier than 4-6 pm start and done and home by 7-8 am. That period between 8:00 am and 4:00 pm are just so awful... so so bad. Short runs, no airport trips, grocery runs, doctor visits... just crap.


Combine it all together?

The worst time of the day on the worst day of the week in a bottom market.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

Ron Cole said:


> it's time to organize a nationwide 3-5 day strike


Too long. Everyone's hungry.

Make it a 1-day , preferably between 10am - 12pm, and you got yourself a deal.

And since you're the strike organizer, you're allowed to drive that day.


----------



## 80sDude (Jul 20, 2015)

Stop driving for that shit. App off till surge is on.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Even though there is no doubt that Lyft is exploiting drivers, and the driver in this case, it may not be a 68% take. For one thing it is a little weird that it was exactly 68% in every case. Usually I've seen it vary a bit.

More important, there are two numbers Lyft gives the rider; the estimate of the ride, and the final total. I can only speak to my spot checks over the years, but the final total, which comes to the pax in an email, is often less than the original estimate. So when we drivers ask a pax what they paid, be sure to get the final bill, which may not show for a few minutes after the ride is completed.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


>


????????
Did Pete Buttigieg and Alfred E. Neuman have a child together???


----------



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

Ron Cole said:


> Today with LYFT only, I made $74.23 in almost 10 hours of non stop work. Subtract the $20 for gas and $7.24 for tolls and it was $47.00 for the day. I asked 6 rides what they were paying. Turns out LYFT took 68% of all fares for those 6.
> 
> I believe it's time to organize a nationwide 3-5 day strike that continues once a month until some demand are met. Those are enough days to severely hurt both LYFT and Uber financially.
> 
> ...


bwoy you getting that harsh dirty


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Ron Cole said:


> Today with LYFT only, I made $74.23 in almost 10 hours of non stop work. Subtract the $20 for gas and $7.24 for tolls and it was $47.00 for the day. I asked 6 rides what they were paying. Turns out LYFT took 68% of all fares for those 6.
> 
> I believe it's time to organize a nationwide 3-5 day strike that continues once a month until some demand are met. Those are enough days to severely hurt both LYFT and Uber financially.
> 
> ...


*YOU*



Might be dumber than a box of rocks.


----------



## kenyarc (Aug 18, 2020)

Illini said:


> Your 3-5 day strike request has been seen by 0.000001% of all rideshare drivers. Good luck organizing the strike.


Goodluck getting rideshare drivers organized. Ain't happening.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

dnlbaboof said:


> this is why we need a higher rate per mile but politicians are too stupid to advocate for that instead they want a boss breathing our necks with no flexibility so you get attacked from both sides


Let's get one thing straight, that app breathes down the drivers' necks more so than many "human" bosses, and even more so with food delivery...

"We noticed you're doing this, or that, or the other thing, which to remind you is a violation of our policy"

"We noticed you were late getting to the restaurant for pickup", etc, etc, etc.

On top of being watched by the app, rideshare drivers have pax breathing down their necks from the back seat critiquing their driving and empowered to not only rate the drivers but also to report them.

Delivery customers also have rating and report power.

Flexibility? How much "flexibility" do you think the full time drivers have who are working 70+ hours per week?

It's sure nice being your own "boss", lol.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

kenyarc said:


> Goodluck getting rideshare drivers organized. Ain't happening.


You don't need large numbers of drivers to be organized, you just need to get the attention of the media and the pols.

The 2019 strike was small but got lots of media attention which in turn got the attention of pols including at least two presidential candidates. That strike was a catalyst for AB5 in California.


----------



## Groundhog_Day (Sep 29, 2021)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I agreed that is abusive but the answer is that you shouldn't drive for base rates ever. It is just too hard to make a living at base rates.


Uber was never designed for you to “make a living”. It’s a gig. 90% of the *****ing stems from trying to make Uber something it was never designed to be…..simply because you want it to be.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Ron Cole said:


> Today with LYFT only, I made $74.23 in almost 10 hours of non stop work. Subtract the $20 for gas and $7.24 for tolls and it was $47.00 for the day. I asked 6 rides what they were paying. Turns out LYFT took 68% of all fares for those 6.
> 
> I believe it's time to organize a nationwide 3-5 day strike that continues once a month until some demand are met. Those are enough days to severely hurt both LYFT and Uber financially.
> 
> ...


I doubt you worked non-stop. Seems a little hyperbolic.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Ron Cole said:


> Today with LYFT only, I made $74.23 in almost 10 hours of non stop work. Subtract the $20 for gas and $7.24 for tolls and it was $47.00 for the day. I asked 6 rides what they were paying. Turns out LYFT took 68% of all fares for those 6.
> 
> I believe it's time to organize a nationwide 3-5 day strike that continues once a month until some demand are met. Those are enough days to severely hurt both LYFT and Uber financially.
> 
> ...


This is Rideshare 2021.
I have heard of strikes for years and they never work.
Taxi's benefit as well as drivers who use strikes to make tons of money.
As hard as this sounds the 47 dollars you made is a harsh reality.
Your car also depreciated as well.
So really we have two choices turn on our apps and drive or stay at home that day.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Groundhog_Day said:


> Uber was never designed for you to “make a living”. It’s a gig. 90% of the *****ing stems from trying to make Uber something it was never designed to be…..simply because you want it to be.


Agree 100%


----------



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

Amos69 said:


> *YOU*
> 
> 
> 
> Might be dumber than a box of rocks.


OP fyi mcDonalds is paying $15/hr minimum age but you gotta work the drunk hours into 3am, still well worth it as you're giving food to the drunks coming in drive throughs.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

ozzyoz7 said:


> OP fyi mcDonalds is paying $15/hr minimum age but you gotta work the drunk hours into 3am, still well worth it as you're giving food to the drunks coming in drive throughs.


Try Amazon or Fed Ex


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Groundhog_Day said:


> Uber was never designed for you to “make a living”. It’s a gig. 90% of the *****ing stems from trying to make Uber something it was never designed to be…..simply because you want it to be.


Back when only licensed insured black car services could get on the uber platform I'm willing to bet it WAS a job and not a gig.

Strange because the cars I use are on the uber platform and I know loads of people who do it full time. At most I do 3 days of rentals a week.

Three rentals a week for me?

$373 out of pocket to rent the car. One 12 hour taxi rental for $73 and two 24 hour rentals for $150.

Sunday 9:00 pm to monday 9:00 am = $200-300 (12 hours)
Wednesday 9:00 am to disney close = $300+ (12-15 hours)
Thursday 4:00 am to 9:00 am = $100+ (5 hours)
9:00 am to 7:00 am Friday/Saturday morning =$400-500 (22 hours)

$373 for the car rental and $1,000-1200 and maybe $100 in gas/tolls.

That's 500-725+ in profit for 50 hours. And that still leaves me with all of Tuesday off and most of Saturday, Monday and Thursday.

And that's with only renting a car for 3 "days" a week.

Not sure I could ever work "full time" thou.

I'll let you know if I try.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Back when only licensed insured black car services could get on the uber platform I'm willing to bet it WAS a job and not a gig.
> 
> Strange because the cars I use are on the uber platform and I know loads of people who do it full time. At most I do 3 days of rentals a week.
> 
> ...


It's amazing how you can rent your vehicle and still make a decent second income.
In the last month I have spent 1400 on breaks, 800 on tires, 200 on coolant flush, 200 on transmission and still need my sparkplugs 400 and fuel injectors cleaned 200.
So weather you rent or own or lease you are going to have to pay one way or another.


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

Why is anyone still driving for Lyft???


----------



## Corny (Jun 1, 2015)

Ron Cole said:


> Today with LYFT only, I made $74.23 in almost 10 hours of non stop work. Subtract the $20 for gas and $7.24 for tolls and it was $47.00 for the day. I asked 6 rides what they were paying. Turns out LYFT took 68% of all fares for those 6.
> 
> I believe it's time to organize a nationwide 3-5 day strike that continues once a month until some demand are met. Those are enough days to severely hurt both LYFT and Uber financially.
> 
> ...


yeah, Tuesdays are the worst so why not go fishing? You deserve a day off. Make good money on the weekend. There are plenty of other jobs out there, but I love this one.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

TobyD said:


> Why is anyone still driving for Lyft???


No drama


----------



## Ron Cole (Sep 25, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> How were you able to find out what Lyft charged each passenger?


I asked them.


----------



## Ron Cole (Sep 25, 2019)

_Tron_ said:


> Even though there is no doubt that Lyft is exploiting drivers, and the driver in this case, it may not be a 68% take. For one thing it is a little weird that it was exactly 68% in every case. Usually I've seen it vary a bit.
> 
> More important, there are two numbers Lyft gives the rider; the estimate of the ride, and the final total. I can only speak to my spot checks over the years, but the final total, which comes to the pax in an email, is often less than the original estimate. So when we drivers ask a pax what they paid, be sure to get the final bill, which may not show for a few minutes after the ride is completed.


That was the average, not each.


----------



## Go Uber or Go Home (Jul 13, 2016)

TobyD said:


> Why is anyone still driving for Lyft???


You,along with OP, must have not seen Solarah’s Lyft screenshots


----------



## Ron Cole (Sep 25, 2019)

Corny said:


> yeah, Tuesdays are the worst so why not go fishing? You deserve a day off. Make good money on the weekend. There are plenty of other jobs out there, but I love this one.


Tuesdays are bad.


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

Go Uber or Go Home said:


> You,along with OP, must have not seen Solarah’s Lyft screenshots


Apparently not. But you, along with 2 or 3 other drivers, are willing to wait until the end of time waiting for your pax to show up, teaching them that your time is not valuable. My guess is, you love Lyft.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Corny said:


> yeah, Tuesdays are the worst so why not go fishing? You deserve a day off. Make good money on the weekend. There are plenty of other jobs out there, but I love this one.


Some people use Rideshare as an enjoyable and profitable hobby.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

Enjoyable hobby, that's... well, interesting.....

Don't they still have animal shelters where you can adopt dogs or cats if you're lonely?


----------



## actsholy (Jul 3, 2018)

kenyarc said:


> Goodluck getting rideshare drivers organized. Ain't happening.


It's really hard to organize Driver's, Dara called Driver's mathematically challenged and it's so true. He said surge will be gone soon and cutting back on Driver's bonuses. Does anyone believe that would make Driver's quit ? Nah Quest is going away slowly and there's going to be a 10 cent reduction in the per mile. Will anyone organize or stop driving ? Nope. There are to many cheerleaders here for Uber.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

Apparently Uber drivers are also grammatically challenged as well


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

actsholy said:


> It's really hard to organize Driver's, Dara called Driver's mathematically challenged and it's so true. He said surge will be gone soon and cutting back on Driver's bonuses. Does anyone believe that would make Driver's quit ? Nah Quest is going away slowly and there's going to be a 10 cent reduction in the per mile. Will anyone organize or stop driving ? Nope. There are to many cheerleaders here for Uber.


I quit driving for Uber because of those things you mentioned.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

But you didn't quit UP.....


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

Strike doesn’t work.
The government should interfere.


----------



## actsholy (Jul 3, 2018)

Jimmy44 said:


> I quit driving for Uber because of those things you mentioned.


Same here


Jimmy44 said:


> I quit driving for Uber because of those things you mentioned.


I drive Uber Black and SUV and for 5 limo companies using my Escalade. Limo companies keep me busier than Uber for airport runs.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

NewLyftDriver said:


> But you didn't quit UP.....


No I still drive for Lyft !!


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

actsholy said:


> Same here
> 
> I drive Uber Black and SUV and for 5 limo companies using my Escalade. Limo companies keep me busier than Uber for airport runs.


Great business plan !!!


----------



## Uberisfuninlv (Mar 22, 2017)

This is why it is very important to have multiple apps. The more apps = more choices. You don’t have to accept every offer/ping. You can chase and get bonuses from one app if others aren’t paying extra.

You can’t limit yourself to just one app in today’s environment.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Uberisfuninlv said:


> This is why it is very important to have multiple apps. The more apps = more choices. You don’t have to accept every offer/ping. You can chase and get bonuses from one app if others aren’t paying extra.
> 
> You can’t limit yourself to just one app in today’s environment.


Well said


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

Uberisfuninlv said:


> You can’t limit yourself to just one app in today’s environment.


Yes you can, especially if you've been deactivated from every app except one


----------



## Uberisfuninlv (Mar 22, 2017)

NewLyftDriver said:


> Yes you can, especially if you've been deactivated from every app except one


If that’s the case maybe you need to re-examine the choices you made while working those apps that got you to this point

maybe customer service isn’t for you? Each of these rideshare and delivery apps require some basic customer service skills.

if I got deactivated from Uber or Lyft I would still run the other rideshare app and sign up for all the food delivery apps and throw in instacart for good measure, so I have a variety of jobs to choose from, and not a slave to just one app

It’s really hard to get deactivated from the delivery apps IMHO

Like I said, if you aren’t running multiple apps in today’s competitive environment, you can’t complain that you can’t make that much money 🤷🏻‍♂️ , it’s nobody’s fault but your own.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

Uberisfuninlvismeanonupdotnet


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Getting false accusations is a matter of when not if.

the cab company I drive for actually investigates comlplaints so I have dodging complaints with them down to a science.

1. Don’t drive bad.
2. Flash a smile for the camera while threatening them with bodily injury and wave goodbye.
3. Don’t piss off disney security.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

4. Sell lots of roofs


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Uberisfuninlv said:


> If that’s the case maybe you need to re-examine the choices you made while working those apps that got you to this point
> 
> maybe customer service isn’t for you? Each of these rideshare and delivery apps require some basic customer service skills.
> 
> ...


Keep as many irons in the fire as you can.


----------



## Uberisfuninlv (Mar 22, 2017)

NewLyftDriver said:


> Uberisfuninlvismeanonupdotnet


Sometimes the truth hurts. The OP said they were using JUST Lyft and making less than minimum wage. If they had more apps running, they would very likely make more money…

I used to just run with one rideshare app back in the day. The longer you drive the more you realize you sometimes need more than just one app if you are doing this.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Uberisfuninlv said:


> Sometimes the truth hurts. The OP said they were using JUST Lyft and making less than minimum wage. If they had more apps running, they would very likely make more money…
> 
> I used to just run with one rideshare app back in the day. The longer you drive the more you realize you sometimes need more than just one app if you are doing this.


Lyft used to have regional managers who would use Uber and try to recruit Uber drivers durring the ride.
They offered great sign up bonuses and you actually had the phone number and email of the manager.
That was about 2017 when things were very different and Lyft was just getting started.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Jimmy44 said:


> In the last month I have spent 1400 on breaks, 800 on tires, 200 on coolant flush, 200 on transmission and still need my sparkplugs 400 and fuel injectors cleaned 200.


BMW or Jetta?


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Jimmy44 said:


> In the last month I have spent 1400 on breaks, 800 on tires, 200 on coolant flush, 200 on transmission and still need my sparkplugs 400 and fuel injectors cleaned 200.


That's more than I spend in maintenance driving a Honda Accord 300,000 miles.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

$1,400 on brakes? WTF do you drive, because I know it's not for that Honda on your profile. Either that or, or you're getting ripped off majorly.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Jimmy44 said:


> That was about 2017 when things were very different and Lyft was just getting started.


Lyft wasn't "just getting started", they'd been around since 2012. In fact they started doing their own version of "UberX" before Uber did.

The pay rates sucked in 2017 and they suck today.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Groundhog_Day said:


> Uber was never designed for you to “make a living”. It’s a gig. 90% of the *****ing stems from trying to make Uber something it was never designed to be…..simply because you want it to be.


No matter how many times that falsehood is repeated by the Uber apologists it remains FALSE.

Uber cannot survive without full time drivers. Neither can any of the other gig companies.

From day one Uber has always strived to get as many drivers working full time as possible. Virtually every Quest Uber has offered is weighted in favor of FULL TIME drivers.

Uber frequently sends me emails showing the "big money" FULL TIME drivers are making in DC.


----------



## actsholy (Jul 3, 2018)

NewLyftDriver said:


> Apparently Uber drivers are also grammatically challenged as well


 True but some people are too stupid to understand what I'm saying also


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Ted Fink said:


> BMW or Jetta?


Prius


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Ted Fink said:


> That's more than I spend in maintenance driving a Honda Accord 300,000 miles.


With 369 thousand on my Prius these are only my second set of brakes purchased.
The Prius does not have a starter or alternator so I save money there.
The hybrid battery is original and shows no sign of slowing down.
My tires are Motorcraft SRT Touring 60 thousand mile tires.
I replaced the regular battery at about 200 thousand miles.
Muffler has never been replaced.
Catalytic converter is original.
Radiator is original.
Changed the spark plugs two times along with fuel injector cleaning.
AC is original.
Oil and filter changed every 5 thousand miles with full synthetic oil.
Transmission and coolant changed about once a year or every 60 thousand.
I drive it everyday combination of city and highway.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Nats121 said:


> Lyft wasn't "just getting started", they'd been around since 2012. In fact they started doing their own version of "UberX" before Uber did.
> 
> The pay rates sucked in 2017 and they suck today.


I know my market inside out and there were zero Lyft drivers in my area in 2016.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

Can't you buy another used Prius with half the miles on it for that much money?


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

NewLyftDriver said:


> Can't you buy another used Prius with half the miles on it for that much money?


That is the question that all of us have to answer for ourselves and we all know there are dozens of variables.
My car is paid for and I have owned it and maintained it since day one.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

Okay, my toothbrush is paid for and I've owned it since day one. That doesn't mean that I should go and invest in a spool of nylon threads and an injection molding machine so I can refurbish the toothbrush.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Jimmy44 said:


> It's amazing how you can rent your vehicle and still make a decent second income.
> In the last month I have spent 1400 on breaks, 800 on tires, 200 on coolant flush, 200 on transmission and still need my sparkplugs 400 and fuel injectors cleaned 200.
> So weather you rent or own or lease you are going to have to pay one way or another.


Cool thing is that for 373 the cab company is only taking 4% on credit cards and nothing on cash transactions. 

And 4% on credit cards? That's not much more than square or anyone else would take in the grand scheme, Trust me I checked.


----------



## PukersAreAlwaysYourFault (Mar 25, 2021)

I say you stop driving for them and find something else. It's their company, they'll do whatever the f they want. Without you even deducting your expenses, that's awful pay, broski. But you know, keep driving for them and keep swearing.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Cool thing is that for 373 the cab company is only taking 4% on credit cards and nothing on cash transactions.
> 
> And 4% on credit cards? That's not much more than square or anyone else would take in the grand scheme, Trust me I checked.


Hey the key is it's working for you !
I never went the car rental route or drove a cab so I can't speak on those topics.
Just off the top of my head I would think it works better in urban settings.


----------



## Jetscubsfan29 (Jun 3, 2021)

TX Uber Ant said:


> With those numbers you really should just quit since you failed to stop the insanity after the first couple of shitty hours. Your either a troll or a terrible driver that still hasn't figured out his/her market in three years.


I agree..just quit then!..alot of people complain about the money .quit ..find another job that u can work when you want..I personally don't care what they take as long as I make what I need and for 6 months it comes out to about $23 an hour..need to realize not everyday is going to be great..take the good with the bad..trust me it evens out!


----------



## DonnieBrasco (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## DonnieBrasco (Oct 4, 2021)

*DOORDASH TOTAL FOR YESTERDAY NOT INCLUDING UBEREATS AND AMAZON FLEX..*


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

Can you post the daily totals for the last 30 days?


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

DonnieBrasco said:


> View attachment 620337


Nice


----------



## That American (Apr 22, 2021)

Daisey77 said:


> How were you able to find out what Lyft charged each passenger?


Just ask they will tell you..


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

That American said:


> Just ask they will tell you..


Not for me and not for my market. They actually refuse to tell us.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> Not for me and not for my market. They actually refuse to tell us.


I find a lot of my passengers tell me without being asked in the course of conversation.
They tell me how much each level of pick up would cost on both Lyft and Uber.
I find the ones who are upset at the prices to be the most informative.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Jimmy44 said:


> I find a lot of my passengers tell me without being asked in the course of conversation.
> They tell me how much each level of pick up would cost on both Lyft and Uber.
> I find the ones who are upset at the prices to be the most informative.


I have asked people in the past and I find that there recollection of what they agreed to pay is fuzzy at best, a lie at worst. I figured this out by asking them on Uber, I can see what they paid and they frequently either round off or don't know.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Jimmy44 said:


> I find a lot of my passengers tell me without being asked in the course of conversation.
> They tell me how much each level of pick up would cost on both Lyft and Uber.
> I find the ones who are upset at the prices to be the most informative.


I'll straight up ask them and then go into why they had a hard time getting a driver. I don't do very many rides at all on Lyft but when I do oh, you can bet this comes up in conversation. Last time I checked my acceptance rate was 1%🤣


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> I'll straight up ask them and then go into why they had a hard time getting a driver. I don't do very many rides at all on Lyft but when I do oh, you can bet this comes up in conversation. Last time I checked my acceptance rate was 1%🤣


You understand perfectly.
These passengers love to vent and in the process devulge this information.
My acceptance rate is 98% only because Lyft cleverly ties that into the ability to see the length and time of your rides.
Anything under 90% acceptance and you lose that perk.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Lyft sucks...try a different platform.


----------



## deplorable1 (Apr 14, 2018)

Ron Cole said:


> Today with LYFT only, I made $74.23 in almost 10 hours of non stop work. Subtract the $20 for gas and $7.24 for tolls and it was $47.00 for the day. I asked 6 rides what they were paying. Turns out LYFT took 68% of all fares for those 6.
> 
> I believe it's time to organize a nationwide 3-5 day strike that continues once a month until some demand are met. Those are enough days to severely hurt both LYFT and Uber financially.
> 
> ...


If you found out let is only taking 5%, would you still drive for current rates? My point is what Lyft takes is irrelevant . You’re the idiot willing to drive for those low rates. With a communist mindset. The government is not gonna help you . ever . You need to help yourself. Start by not being a *****.


----------



## hillbilliegreg (Jul 7, 2014)

Ron Cole said:


> Today with LYFT only, I made $74.23 in almost 10 hours of non stop work. Subtract the $20 for gas and $7.24 for tolls and it was $47.00 for the day. I asked 6 rides what they were paying. Turns out LYFT took 68% of all fares for those 6.
> 
> I believe it's time to organize a nationwide 3-5 day strike that continues once a month until some demand are met. Those are enough days to severely hurt both LYFT and Uber financially.
> 
> ...


ok you had a bad day, that's the nature of the business, tomorrow will probably be the opposite.. Back around christmas time I worked all day made $120.00, I was bummed, didn't feel like working the next day, but come evening time, I was bored and went to work, 3 hours $330.00 best day ever. of course $200.00 of that was 1 tip. Like I said it's the nature of the business. before driving for lyft i was a cab driver for years, so I know how it rolls


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

Uber in my area would have paid $125 more for that many rides in that many hours


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> ????????
> Did Pete Buttigieg and Alfred E. Neuman have a child together???
> View attachment 619935


For the record idt either of those guys 
ever produced any offspring...


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> For the record idt either of those guys ever produced any offspring...


Wait just a cotton-pickn' minute here... 
Then why did Pete Buttigeig qualify for 90 day paid maternity leave? 😕


----------

